

Tiles - joshmlewis
http://www.thetileapp.com/#

======
joshmlewis
I will start this discussion by saying a few things I noticed about it.

1\. The app doesn't use a battery because they are disposable after one year.
I wonder how they tested it to know it really works for a year, and what
happens when it finally goes dead?

2\. Since they are disposable the super sticky adhesive you are applying it to
must be a pain to remove and reapply when you get a new one.

3\. This also means it's $18.99 per tile, every year, which I suppose is ok
but it still seems like a waste not being able to charge it. Hopefully in the
future you'll be able to have a wireless charging station or something.

4\. It uses Bluetooth 4.0 technology which supposedly has a range of 50-150
feet depending on where you are. They also seem to have GPS built in, or it
craftily uses the GPS coordinates from your phone. If you're out of range,
then you're out of luck. It is a cool idea that other people can pick it up
though and it will alert you, that was clever.

5\. It does transmit audio for when you need to find it audibly so that's
cool, but you have to be in range to signal it.

Overall they use some pretty good copy to make these seem magical and problem
free.

